# Forum Meet, Oxford January 29th 2011



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

The proposal is:

*Sat 29th January
The Four Candles Wetherspoon - OXFORD
(http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-four-candles)
From 12pm*

8 minutes walk from the station:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...51.753284,-1.265187&spn=0.00704,0.013733&z=16

Please vote if you can attend!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Northe for posting this up after our convo...  I decided to just go for it hehe...you can never please everyone, but hope lots of ppl can make it...

Travelodges nearby are cheap so if anyone fancies a night out and a room share I'm there!!!! 

lots of love...lil miss organiser....  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 18, 2010)

p.s. I will be arranging the Circle D 3 year for London (prob) again in April 2011....so please bear this in mind when other meets are planned etc ppl :0)

x x x x x


----------



## aymes (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a long journey but assuming a can get a reasonably priced hotel room I'll be there!


----------



## shiv (Nov 18, 2010)

As long as I am off work I will be there!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2010)

checked out trains, I won't be there, even if the prices come down

the journey is way too long, longer than the London trip, 3 different trains to get there, and there for the return .

so sorry I won't be there 

perhaps another time then there are more direct routes from the north


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Hazel, I'm sure we will be moving further North with some of our meetings next year. I'd love to come up to Glasgow or Edinburgh and meet as many of our true Northerners as I could! York is likely to be on the cards too as that seems a possibility for quite a few


----------



## shiv (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear Hazel, but I think a 'proper' up north event is due in the new year - I will start saving my pennies for a trip across the border!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

I say June 2011 (is that next year?) Glasgow Bar Ross!! It does exist!

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=Jb0QlEwkq-DZqEEdXGfyBg&cbp=12,102.9,,0,-6.97



PS I cannay do Jan29th drunk in dorset or devon (I forget where!)


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm a maybe as I'd need to work it all out with the new job and money. I should be able to come but can't count on it.

Tom


----------



## gail1 (Nov 23, 2010)

i would love to come and see you all again need to see how much it costs first
gail


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

gail1 said:


> i would love to come and see you all again need to see how much it costs first
> gail



It would be great if you can make it Gail


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 24, 2010)

If I can get the day off *W* I will come.

I won't know until the next week or so.


----------



## katie (Nov 24, 2010)

brightontez said:


> If I can get the day off *W* I will come.
> 
> I won't know until the next week or so.



Hi Tez, are you ok? was expecting to see you at the London meet, hope everythings alright


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 27, 2010)

I will be there, might stay at my grandparents and then get bus in so that I can have a few drinks


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2010)

have looked at travel lodge nearest one is 3miles away really wanted something bit more closer any ideas please, sorry to be a pain. Am planning on staying the saturday night and sunday night as a pre birthday treat. Have just looked at trains and it means 2 changes and the underground. Does anyone know how far it is from liverpool st to paddinton as i cant see me doing underground and so it would have to be taxi
I really want to do this and i know its going to take a lot out of me


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 7, 2010)

bump diddy bump...

Get in in your diaries peeps :0) x x x


----------



## Lizzie53 (Dec 7, 2010)

I live about an hour away and would like to come. I need to see what the weather is like nearer the time though.


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2010)

all those thinking of attending the buses to oxford from london are REALLY cheap and run every 20minutes or so straight to gloustergreen very close to weatherspoons and stuff dont bother getting train from london ...

http://www.oxfordtube.com/
http://www.oxfordbus.co.uk/
for students i think its ?5 ....

i might be able to make it living only 40mins drive ...but may have to work ...let ya know nearer the time it being the city of my birth and all that !!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

You MUST come am! It's the law! Book the date off now!!!!


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2010)

hahhaaaa will look at it in New year when all the retail buisness stpos being so MAD !!


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hiya 
The pub is about a 5 miniute bus ride away from my uni accomodation so if im free would it be ok to come along?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2010)

mattie said:


> Hiya
> The pub is about a 5 miniute bus ride away from my uni accomodation so if im free would it be ok to come along?



That would be great Mattie!  Hope you can make it, you will be very welcome


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just looked at the date for the meet and it's just after I would have been paid so I may well be able to make it to the meet. I'll take a look at train fares and accomodation sort of things. Annual leave would also be an issue too.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Dec 14, 2010)

TomH said:


> Just looked at the date for the meet and it's just after I would have been paid so I may well be able to make it to the meet. I'll take a look at train fares and accomodation sort of things. Annual leave would also be an issue too.
> 
> Tom



Just request the day off, you'll only be doing 3 days a week so hardly an issue really?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 1, 2011)

28 DAYS TO GO PPL!!! :0) HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL....BRING ON THE 2011 SUPPORT MEETS :0) X X X

Sat 29th January
The Four Candles Wetherspoon - OXFORD
(http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/...e-four-candles)
From 12pm

8 minutes walk from the station:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&so...,0.013733&z=16


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2011)

*24 days to go! *

Hi all...feels like event fever has hit the forum hehe! yah  So though would just flag this one up again as its only 24 days to go!

Might be good to get a rough idea of who is a definate to check we have attendees hehehe 

Over to you guys......x x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

I plan on being there - never been to Oxford!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2011)

*guest list*

I plan too but just seeing how the January flat bills fair!!!

Ok so

Shelb1uk
Northe

Any other takers hehehe  x x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

As this is so near, I've moved to the General message board. Please let us know if you are coming!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> As this is so near, I've moved to the General message board. Please let us know if you are coming!



Thanks Northe  x x x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 5, 2011)

This looks lovely- really wish I could make it but I think I am working that day


----------



## gail1 (Jan 5, 2011)

for obervpoiuse reasons i cant make it


----------



## Lisa O (Jan 5, 2011)

If im not working, i will definitely try to make it. it would be nice to finally meet some of u!
if not, im sure there will be plenty more 'meets'!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

Lisa O said:


> If im not working, i will definitely try to make it. it would be nice to finally meet some of u!
> if not, im sure there will be plenty more 'meets'!



Hope you can make it Lisa!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 5, 2011)

I would love to be there as it is so close to home. Any suggestions for a cheap place to stay?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 5, 2011)

I need to check the rota at *W*. If off I'll take a friend to see their sister and we can split the petrol. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I need to check the rota at *W*. If off I'll take a friend to see their sister and we can split the petrol. Fingers crossed.



Hope so Tez, it would be great to see you there


----------



## Fandange (Jan 8, 2011)

What age group are we talking about here? I have a newly dxd nearly 15yr old who is struggling and I thought it might help him to meet real people who deal with the same issues as he is. Would it be out of order to bring him to meet y'all?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

Fandange said:


> What age group are we talking about here? I have a newly dxd nearly 15yr old who is struggling and I thought it might help him to meet real people who deal with the same issues as he is. Would it be out of order to bring him to meet y'all?



All age groups, as long as they are comfortable sitting in a pub! (we are meeting in a Wetherspoons). Everyone is really friendly, so it would be nice to see you there!  Do you live in the area?


----------



## Fandange (Jan 8, 2011)

I think he can handle sitting in a pub.
We live a few miles from Oxford, so it is a great opportunity to meet up.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

Fandange said:


> I think he can handle sitting in a pub.
> We live a few miles from Oxford, so it is a great opportunity to meet up.



Excellent!


----------



## shiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Think I should be able to come, I'll use the Oxford/London tube coach thingy, only ?13 return (as I'll be living in London by then!!)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Think I should be able to come, I'll use the Oxford/London tube coach thingy, only ?13 return (as I'll be living in London by then!!)



Brilliant!


----------



## shiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Just found this site:

gr8traintickets.co.uk got my tickets London - Oxford for ?3 each way, it only takes an hour!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Just found this site:
> 
> gr8traintickets.co.uk got my tickets London - Oxford for ?3 each way, it only takes an hour!



Blimey! It's ?27 for me!


----------



## shiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Even better - on Southern Rail it's ?2.65 each way from London  yay for being under 25


----------



## Fandange (Jan 8, 2011)

That's cheaper than a return bus from Abingon - only 6 miles from Oxford!! Crazy..... but add two more to your list, please!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

Fandange said:


> That's cheaper than a return bus from Abingon - only 6 miles from Oxford!! Crazy..... but add two more to your list, please!



Great stuff, look forward to meeting you and your son


----------



## Fandange (Jan 8, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I would love to be there as it is so close to home. Any suggestions for a cheap place to stay?


Try these links......

http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/heart-of-england/hostels/oxford/index.aspx

http://www.centralbackpackers.co.uk/index.php

Being a uni city, there are plenty of B&Bs, Backpackers and places to stay. I live in Abingdon, which is serviced by plenty of buses and there seem to be loads of B&Bs here,too. It takes about 30 mins by bus from Oxford to A'don.

I'll do a little local investigation if anyone is interested.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 9, 2011)

I will be there with my girlfriend


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> I will be there with my girlfriend



Hurrah!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 10, 2011)

*18 days to go woowoo!!*

Hi all...

Just flagging this up again guys...

Hoping a few more are gonna add to the guestlist ....x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 10, 2011)

Current Guestlist 

*Deffos:*
Northe
Alisonz
Fandange & Son
Shiv
Sofaraway & Lorna

*Maybe's*
Shelb1uk
Lisa O
Brighton Tez
Tom

If I've missed anyone let me know  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 13, 2011)

any advances on the guestlist? x x x


----------



## Fandange (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Shelb,

My son'd name is Byron, and I am Angela. I may well have my youngest son, too, who is Type 1......

See you soon!


----------



## Fandange (Jan 13, 2011)

For anyone who is going to drive to Oxford for the day, there are Park and rides all around the city with free parking. The bus into town isn't very much - around ?2.50 return p/person.

Here's a link with maps....  

http://www.parkandride.net/oxford/html/oxford_frameset.html

If there is any other info you need, I am quite near to Oxford and am happy to help where I can!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Hi Shelb,
> 
> My son'd name is Byron, and I am Angela. I may well have my youngest son, too, who is Type 1......
> 
> See you soon!



fab the more the merrier  x x x


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have good news. I can go to the meet. 

This was posted on the phone.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I have good news. I can go to the meet.
> 
> This was posted on the phone.



Excellent news Tez!


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Northerner,
Barring any unplanned catastrophes, I hope to be there with my wife.
This will be a totally new venture for me ie. mixing with with other diabetics, since I have always avoided this in the past.
How will we identify the group - will you be wearing red carnations and carrying a copy of Friday's "Sporting Life" ?
Perhaps you'll be in a totally separate room, with emergency doctors & nurses, drips, de-fibs and a big sign saying "ill people this way"??
Is there allocated parking for the 3 ambulances that will need to be in attendance throughout the meet?
Me sarcastic? Don't even understand the word, guv .....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha! Love it Chris  I will look forward to meeting you and the missus! Most of us are deranged axe murderers, covered in warts and like to dress as pantomime horses, so we shouldn't be too difficult to spot...

I will devise a more Oxford-appropriate means of identification nearer the time


----------



## heasandford (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure, but I might make the meeting - about hour and a half drive plus park and ride? Um, thinking about it...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2011)

heasandford said:


> Not sure, but I might make the meeting - about hour and a half drive plus park and ride? Um, thinking about it...



Hope you can make it, I will look forward to meeting you!


----------



## shiv (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm trying to persuade some of the Londoners to come too!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 19, 2011)

shiv said:


> I'm trying to persuade some of the Londoners to come too!



hehehe go for it girl!!!  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 19, 2011)

*Latest Guestlist *

*Deffos:*
Northe
Alisonz
Fandange & Son
Shiv
Sofaraway & Lorna
Brighton Tez
Chrismbee & Wife

*Maybe's*
Shelb1uk
Lisa O
Heasandford
Tom

Anymore for anymore????? x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm am looking into Park and Ride, is Seaford the best one??? Postcode is OX2 0HP But not sure where the bus drops in the town?!!?!? Any locals shed any light? x x x


----------



## Fandange (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Shelb,

Here is a map of where the Seaford buses drop off and collect 

http://www.parkandride.net/oxford/html/oxford_frameset.html

If you hop off at the New Road stop, it is a quick 5 mins or so to George Street (and the pub!)

http://www.bing.com/maps/?FORM=MMRE...uNzQ5NzI0MTQ2NDAyMiU3ZS0xLjMwMDM3NTE2MzU1NTE1

Where you are coming from will help you choose which Park and Ride you use...


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks loads, you ar e agreat tour guide hehehe 

Im from North Kent  x x x


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 19, 2011)

If we come on the park and ride you'll have to help me out too (even though oxford is my home city!). 
I know where the pub is though and it's fairly big so we should be able to take over a corner


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there I was hoping to come but hubbie has announced it's the annual windsurfing after xmas party in Bristol that night and my presence is required so I think it'll be too much rushing around for me. I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2011)

Lizzie53 said:


> Hi there I was hoping to come but hubbie has announced it's the annual windsurfing after xmas party in Bristol that night and my presence is required so I think it'll be too much rushing around for me. I hope you all have a good time.



That's a shame Lizzie  Doesn't he realise this will be much more enjoyable?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 23, 2011)

What time are you going to be at the park and ride anyone?

If anyone on the way from Brighton is reading this do you want a lift?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 23, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Current Guestlist
> 
> *Deffos:*
> Northe
> ...



I'm a definite...

I've even washed the car...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I'm a definite...
> 
> I've even washed the car...



Excellent Tez!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ladies and gents, I'm afraid I'm going to have to make my apologies here for this one. I can't come as I'm too skint and haven't got the time off work for it. I would love to be there with you folks in a lovely city but sadly I cannot. I'll most certainly make the time to come to the next one!

All the best folks,

Tom


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 23, 2011)

Latest Guestlist 
Deffos:
Northe
Alisonz
Fandange & Son
Shiv
Sofaraway & Lorna
Brighton Tez
Chrismbee & Wife

Maybe's

Lisa O
Heasandford

Hi guys...the above is the updated version. I'm afraid I am going to have to pass too, even if I drive its a 4.5hr round trip and I cannot afford the petrol atm. Money is tighter since we moved and I dont have any spare cash...boooo  am gutted esp as I arranged this one! Have a fab time guys x x x


----------



## Lisa O (Jan 25, 2011)

unfortunatley i wont be able to make it.
looks like its going to cost a fair bit to get there 
i hope u all have a great time

hopefully i can make it to the next one if i get a chance to book tickets in advance 

lisa xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a shame Lisa, hope to see you at a future event


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 26, 2011)

Lisa O said:


> unfortunatley i wont be able to make it.
> looks like its going to cost a fair bit to get there
> i hope u all have a great time
> 
> ...



Thats a shame Lisa, I'm in the exact same position  x x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Latest Guestlist
> Deffos:
> Northe
> Alisonz
> ...



Tickets booked! I should be there nice and early so I can have a bit of a look round Oxford first, as I've never been before. First part of my journey is by bus, grrr!!! You should get a discount when you book a train and get a bus!

Looking forward to meeting you all. PM me if you'd like my mobile number and I'll try to remember to take it with me!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that I am going to have to pull out, My gramp passed away this morning. My family are from Oxfordshire so I will be in the area so will just have to see how things are. I have Shiv's number so I can get in contact


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> I think that I am going to have to pull out, My gramp passed away this morning. My family are from Oxfordshire so I will be in the area so will just have to see how things are. I have Shiv's number so I can get in contact



Oh Nikki, so sorry to hear your news. Perfectly understandable if you aren't able to make it.


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> I think that I am going to have to pull out, My gramp passed away this morning. My family are from Oxfordshire so I will be in the area so will just have to see how things are. I have Shiv's number so I can get in contact



Sorry to hear this Nikki, condolences to all x


----------



## gail1 (Jan 27, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> I think that I am going to have to pull out, My gramp passed away this morning. My family are from Oxfordshire so I will be in the area so will just have to see how things are. I have Shiv's number so I can get in contact



Im so sorry to hear this you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. please take care of yourself
love and hugs
gail


----------



## Paul Quinn (Jan 28, 2011)

I have added my vote and look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2011)

Paul Quinn said:


> I have added my vote and look forward to meeting everyone.



Great! Anyone else coming?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, for all those coming who don't know me, I will be there nice and early and try to get a table near the door. I will also try to display the Diabotics desk calendar in a prominent position:







Send me a PM if you want my mobile number 

Any idea when you might be arriving?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 28, 2011)

I found out that there is a  coach station right by the pub...

So I could get a 747 and X80 coach there... For free... 

And have a drinky poo or three...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I found out that there is a  coach station right by the pub...
> 
> So I could get a 747 and X80 coach there... For free...
> 
> And have a drinky poo or three...



Yes, I noticed that - how convenient a pub is this, nine minutes walk from the railway station too! See you there Tez - any idea when you might get there?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 28, 2011)

The plan is to be there by noon.

It just depends on the traffic on the motorways.

If you have your mobile on I'll send a text message.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers Tez


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent meet - thanks to everyone who came along, really great to meet you all!


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent meet - thanks to everyone who came along, really great to meet you all!



Glad it went well Alan, fancy leaving your mobile in Soton lol x


----------



## Paul Quinn (Jan 30, 2011)

It was nice to meet up in Oxford and I shall certainly attend future events


----------



## heasandford (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely to meet the group, such a wide range of 'effects' due to diabetes, made me think lots! I'll keep looking at the blogs


----------



## Fandange (Jan 30, 2011)

It was great to put faces to names and have a chat. Thanks for welcoming the boys - they learned that you can have diabetes AND a life! And Bede is planning out his contribution to the next calender......


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad you guys had a great time....any piccies Northe?

I'm finding it hard to attend everything like I used to but will come to whatever I can, and hope to see lots of you at the circle d 3 year  Northe any chance of putting the 3 year onto the general message board or is it too early?? x x x


----------

